# Help with phone



## EllieB (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all
Just getting ready to move to SA, Durban. Doing some research on mobile phones, not sure wat would be best, contract or pay as you go! Been told that because we are not from SA we might have some trouble getting credit for a contract. What have you guys done?
Also what kind of internet do you have, and provider?
Thanks
Ellie
lane:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Pay as you go.... Simple (why tie yourself in right from the word go?)


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

We're off to Durban also! I'm off for job interviews next week and will be planning to go September!
I'm getting Pay as you go next week and see what usage use between now and christmas!
Cousins tell mer either use telkom, or combine mobile & internet with vodacom.


----------

